# Spring\Easter Betta Contest



## Indigo Betta

*I have permission from Sakura8.
This contest is not supported by bettafish.com*
 

*I enjoyed the **Christmas betta contest so i've decided to start a easter contest or if you don't celebrate a spring contest*

*post picture of your betta looking spring like so it could be a yellow betta like a spring chick or it could be white like a lamb however any betta color is allowed as long as your betta is looking Spring\Easter like you can edit the picture to make it look spring\easter, you can edit it so your betta has easter bunny ears or so it has easter eggs in its tank or want ever you think looks best maybe you have real egg decor in your tank if you do you can use that*

*
contest starts march 1st ends april 1st*
*winners will be announced on april 5th*









*i need three judges*

*i haven't decided prizes yet but i will, feel free to donate prizes 

Good luck and have fun*


----------



## MattsBettas

I will volunteer as judge! And I will enter later.


----------



## Indigo Betta

MattsBettas said:


> I will volunteer as judge! And I will enter later.



okay you are now a judge:-D 

i need two more judges


----------



## waterdog

I'll help as a judge if you like?


----------



## Indigo Betta

waterdog said:


> I'll help as a judge if you like?



yes please you are now judge number two

now i need one more judge


----------



## madmonahan

Awesome!! I will try to find a good picture, and maybe edit it. ^_^


----------



## rubinthebetta

I'll be a judge!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

rubinthebetta said:


> I'll be a judge!!!!



okay your judge number 3:-D i've got all the judges i need now

we just need some entrys


----------



## biancamchristensen

*My spring fish*

My fish Finnly laying on his betta leaf bed


----------



## xShainax

My betta Ciel #2


----------



## madmonahan

Sherbert. ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

loving all the entrys so far


----------



## MattsBettas

Lookin good everyone!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

I may have to enter once Niklaus gets settled in.


----------



## waterdog

We need more funny fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## popcorndeer

oh silly popcorn! lol


----------



## Indigo Betta

i love it:thumbsup: popcorn is so cute


----------



## popcorndeer

thank you  popcorn cant help being too cute! lol


----------



## waterdog

Love the tiny bunny ears! LOL


----------



## jesssan2442

if i enter a link to a pic will somebody post it for me cause i don't have access to a desktop

how many pics can we enter of said betta 

how many bettas can we enter


----------



## Indigo Betta

jesssan2442 i can post the picture for you if you show me the link

one betta and one picture per person please


----------



## jesssan2442

ok just let me make it all springy/eastery and then I'll post the link


----------



## jesssan2442

here he is 
http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/photo-6_zps5527f06e.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1


----------



## Indigo Betta

*jesssan2442's entry*



jesssan2442 said:


> here he is
> http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/photo-6_zps5527f06e.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1




good job jesssan2442 i like the bunny ears


----------



## jesssan2442

thanks indigo!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

your welcome


----------



## bettalover2000

OOOHHH!
I want to enter!!!!!


----------



## Saphira101

Hey, I'm here if you need another judge... :wink:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Saphira101 said:


> Hey, I'm here if you need another judge... :wink:



i don't see what harm it would do to have a extra judge, so you can now be judge 4 

judges can still enter pictures but they can't judge their own picture of course, they have to let the other judges judge their picture


----------



## Indigo Betta

and i'm still looking for prizes so if you want to donate a drawing to the winners your welcome to


----------



## Indigo Betta

members with entrys so far are

biancamchristensen
xShainax
madmonahan
popcorndeer
jesssan2442

we need more entrys


----------



## Bombalurina

I'll enter ASAP, just need to get some photos together!


----------



## bettalover2000

I will enter, I need to take the pic!!!! I should have mine out in a couple days.


----------



## waterdog

OK people let's get this rolling! I want to see bunnies and eggs and baskets!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Klaus is ready to hide the Easter eggs.


----------



## JoeyT

*Welcome spring*

Welcome spring


----------



## waterdog

YOU GO KLAUS!!!!!!!!!! The tail even looks like a dress to me!

(sorry big fella) LOL


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

LOL. I don't think he minds.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Can't wait to judge this contest!


----------



## Indigo Betta

anyone else going to post entrys this contest needs to spring in to action


----------



## Lodie

It's late and I'm bored and not sleepy so I'll play!


----------



## Indigo Betta

lol:lol: so CUTE:-D


----------



## GailC

Here is Odin not enjoying a nice spring day


----------



## Indigo Betta

we have 9 entrys so far and so far i've liked them all

biancamchristensen
xShainax
madmonahan
popcorndeer
jesssan2442
MiyuMikaelson
JoeyT
Lodie
GailC

i'm hoping to get it to 20 
so keep all the pictures coming please


----------



## Indigo Betta

about the rewards i've decided

1st will get 1 semi digital picture and as many of my digital pictures as they want
2nd will get up to 5 of my digital pictures with easter\spring
3rd will get 1 of my digital pictures with a easter\spring theme to it

i may add more to those rewards or a may change them to be better
and if any one is feeling generous they can donate some more drawings to add to those rewards


----------



## ashleigheperry

Oops, posted the wrong picture! I'll fix it in a moment. c:


----------



## waterdog

I'm a judge. I can't get a digital picture! :BIGweepy:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Indigo Betta said:


> judges can still enter pictures but they can't judge their own picture of course, they have to let the other judges judge their picture


so you can still enter and the other judges will judge your picture
so you still have a chance of winning a prize


----------



## waterdog

Indigo Betta said:


> so you still have a chance of winning a prize


Not if you knew how bad I am at doing this stuff on the computer! LOL


----------



## trilobite

Heres my grumpy old Betta looking after some bunny fry haha


----------



## madmonahan

Bwahaha!! Love it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

that's 11:-D i want to get to 20 or more.


----------



## Indigo Betta

only two weeks left till Easter:redyay::blueyay::greenyay:Yay!! Easter Eggs are coming!!!









[/URL]


----------



## norico

Indigo Betta said:


> *I have permission from Sakura8.*
> *This contest is not supported by bettafish.com*
> 
> 
> *I enjoyed the **Christmas betta contest so i've decided to start a easter contest or if you don't celebrate a spring contest*
> 
> *post picture of your betta looking spring like so it could be a yellow betta like a spring chick or it could be white like a lamb however any betta color is allowed as long as your betta is looking Spring\Easter like you can edit the picture to make it look spring\easter, you can edit it so your betta has easter bunny ears or so it has easter eggs in its tank or want ever you think looks best maybe you have real egg decor in your tank if you do you can use that*
> 
> 
> *contest starts march 1st ends april 1st*
> *winners will be announced on april 5th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i need three judges*
> 
> *i haven't decided prizes yet but i will, feel free to donate prizes *
> 
> *Good luck and have fun*


I enter this good Spring Easter Betta Contest.

My little baby girl, She is Hanna, one and 4 months old.


----------



## Indigo Betta

aww shes cute i love the bunny ears!


----------



## Destinystar

Perseus the Betta Bunny


----------



## waterdog

Betta Bunny. Gotta love it! lmao :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Artemis

Can shrimp join? Figaro wants to pop in.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Artemis said:


> Can shrimp join? Figaro wants to pop in.


Of course he can join :-D


----------



## norico

Indigo Betta said:


> aww shes cute i love the bunny ears!


Thank you ! 
Me too !


----------



## DreamerHorse

Here's my boy!


----------



## Indigo Betta

lol:lol: thats a good one!!


----------



## Jexx

*Happy Passover!*


----------



## Jexx

*Happy Easter!*


----------



## Indigo Betta

Jexx said:


> View attachment 84777


lol:lol: cute pictures, i like what you've done with both the photos, but the rule is one entry per person to be fair, so please tell us which one you are entering.


----------



## Jexx

Indigo Betta said:


> lol:lol: cute pictures, i like what you've done with both the photos, but the rule is one entry per person to be fair, so please tell us which one you are entering.



ahhh I am so sorry! I got carried away, I was having so much fun! ummmm I choose to submit the first one since its the only Passover fish so far.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Jexx said:


> ahhh I am so sorry! I got carried away, I was having so much fun! ummmm I choose to submit the first one since its the only Passover fish so far.



its all right, thank you for the entry:-D


----------



## waterdog

I absolutely love the matza pellet remark! Shows out of the box thinking.


----------



## Jexx

Thank you


----------



## Indigo Betta

contest ends in 6 days on monday, if anyone else would like to enter they need to do it this week :shock:


----------



## Luimeril

. 3. i only edited it to lighten it and draw on it. lighting in my house sucks. xD


----------



## waterdog

This is going to be a tough decision!


----------



## MattsBettas

^ No kidding.


----------



## bettalover2000

This is my entry!!!!! Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

bettalover2000 said:


> This is my entry!!!!! Good Luck everyone!!!


love your entry, he just found a easter egg:-D


----------



## bettalover2000

Thanks! I spent a long time on it.  I drew the flowers and eggs with Microsoft Paint. And yes, he is on an Easter Egg Hunt. ^__^
The suspense is killing me.  We need more entries!


----------



## waterdog

I'm waiting to see a bubblenest full of easter eggs! LOL


----------



## bettafishgirl

Working on mine!


----------



## Jcube

*Happy Easter~!*

:cheers: Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## bettalover2000

The Sphinx has a nose!!!! Happy Easter everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Jcube said:


> :cheers: Happy Easter, everyone!


Love it! Everyone's entries have been really good so far!


----------



## bettalover2000

I don't really care for a drawing, so if I win can I just get some tank decor or something? I am not assuming that I will win, I just want to let you know. Is that okay?


----------



## Indigo Betta

bettalover2000 said:


> I don't really care for a drawing, so if I win can I just get some tank decor or something? I am not assuming that I will win, I just want to let you know. Is that okay?


that's fine but nothing too heavy unless you live in the UK.


----------



## Indigo Betta

this contest is closing at this time tomorrow.


----------



## bettafishgirl

My entry


----------



## bettalover2000

Indigo Betta said:


> that's fine but nothing too heavy unless you live in the UK.


Thanks!!!! I was only thinking of a silk plant or something. 
I can't WAIT until the 5th. But I have to. 

Cool entry, bettafishgirl!


----------



## Indigo Betta

bettafishgirl said:


> My entry



very pretty entry, good job!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*this contest is now closed*.


----------



## madmonahan

I can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Just finished my judging, can't wait to see the turnout!


----------



## waterdog

Got my votes in!

You guys didn't make it easy. I actually had to download the pics so I could look at them side by side to make my choices!

Thank you all for participating and letting us have some fun!

And the winner is.........????????????????????????????


----------



## bettafishgirl

Good luck all! And thank you!


----------



## Luimeril

yes! good luck to everyone!


----------



## rubinthebetta

waterdog said:


> Got my votes in!
> 
> You guys didn't make it easy. I actually had to download the pics so I could look at them side by side to make my choices!
> 
> Thank you all for participating and letting us have some fun!
> 
> And the winner is.........????????????????????????????


Don't get _too_ excited. We have to wait until the 5th for the winner to be announced. *facepalm*


----------



## waterdog

rubinthebetta said:


> Don't get _too_ excited. We have to wait until the 5th for the winner to be announced. *facepalm*


I'm not even a contestant and the suspense is killing me :shock:


----------



## madmonahan

Noooo, I can't wait that long!!!!


----------



## bettalover2000

I on the other hand, am being patient. *smugface*


----------



## waterdog

bettalover2000 said:


> I on the other hand, am being patient. *smugface*


are you trying to convince us or yourself???????? :lol: LMAO


----------



## Indigo Betta

i'm just waiting for the results from the other judges now

we had a total of 19 entry's
here they are in alphabetical order

ashleightheperry
bettafishgirl
bettalover2000
Biancamchristensen
Dreamerhorse 
GailC
Jcube
Jesssan2442 
Jexx 
JoeyT
Lodie
Luimeril
Madmonahan
MiyuMikaelson
norico
Perseusmom
Popcorndeer
trilobite 
xShainax


*Thank You Everybody who entered i really like all of your brilliant entry's and beautiful bettas:-D
*


----------



## bettafishgirl




----------



## madmonahan

Okay....now for the results...;-) ;-)


----------



## rubinthebetta

madmonahan said:


> Okay....now for the results...;-) ;-)


One more day. Don't worry, the site will still be here tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## waterdog

I almost have no fingernails left!
Can't wait to see if my fav won!


----------



## bettafishgirl

I whipped mine up :/


----------



## madmonahan

rubinthebetta said:


> One more day. Don't worry, the site will still be here tomorrow. :lol:


How do you know?! The site has had to go under maintenance before. Ya never now. >_> <_<

:lol:


----------



## jesssan2442

the suspence is KILLING me!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta

madmonahan said:


> How do you know?! The site has had to go under maintenance before. Ya never now. >_> <_<
> 
> :lol:


I guess. But it's pretty rare.


----------



## rubinthebetta

It's the 5th! Time for results! :-D


----------



## Jexx

We made it! Now wake up and give us what we've been waiting for


----------



## Indigo Betta

Please be patient people, I know you have been waiting a long time, but we shall have the results very soon.


----------



## waterdog

Indigo knows how to keep the suspense going! lol


----------



## Indigo Betta




----------



## Jexx

hahahaha


----------



## biancamchristensen

When will we find out the results.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Indigo-:lol:

Everyone else: just a few more seconds...or minutes...or half hours...or hours...;-)


----------



## Jexx

when ever the Spring/Easter Betta Contest Gods and Goddesses deem of worthy of results...


----------



## bettalover2000

I can't wait!
Please don't feel rushed, Indigo, we are all tired and slap-happy after a long day! ^__^


----------



## rubinthebetta

Yes, please don't rush. We'll just sit here staring and pulling out our hair. :lol:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sorry the results are taking so long. Just waiting for the final judge to make his decision.


----------



## Jcube

Wow I've been checking for the result about 20times lol refresh!


----------



## bettafishgirl

Lol


----------



## Jexx

ummmm its almost the 6th....


----------



## Indigo Betta

Jexx said:


> ummmm its almost the 6th....



i know i'm sorry:sad: i think its going to be late i don't know how late, nothing i can do, i'm just waiting for the pm that shows me the last judges scores i really hope it comes soon, i want to know the results too, i'm sorry for the delay.


----------



## jesssan2442

who is the last judge???


----------



## MattsBettas

So sorry for the delay folks. Results shortly.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Yay!!


----------



## Jexx

haha its ok. its not like we clearly have anything better to do than stalk this thread haha


----------



## MattsBettas

Results are now with indigo betta. Between school, vacation, post vacation water changes (a legitimate reason when you have a bazillion tanks lol), a spawn this weekend... I'm sorry for the excuses. I can't wait to see the winner however!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*
Spring\Easter Betta Contest Results**

1st place: *Jesssan2442 with 40 points









*2nd Place:* Lodie with 36 points








*
3rd Place: *MiyuMikaelson & Jcube both tied with 35 points









*
a big congratulations to Jesssan2442 in first place!!!

and congratulations to everyone in 2nd and 3rd place!!

and of course Thank You to waterdog, rubinthebetta,** Saphira101 & MattsBettas* *for judging this contest*:thankyou:


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay! Congrats to the winner and thank you for participating!


----------



## madmonahan

Congrats Jesssan2442!!


----------



## Jexx

Congrats!!!


----------



## jesssan2442

Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

i'm going to pm all the winners about their prizes now


----------



## Indigo Betta

Congratulations Jesssan2442!

2nd and 3rd place pictures coming soon.


----------



## madmonahan

That is so freakin cute!!!! XD


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> That is so freakin cute!!!! XD



Thanks


----------



## Indigo Betta

Lodie i'm posting your pictures very soon and soon after i've done that i'll post Jcubes pitcure


----------



## Indigo Betta

Lodie heres your boys in the easter mood:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Jcube heres your easter betta


----------



## madmonahan

Those are so creative! Its amazing how you came up with an awesome design for each one. ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Those are so creative! Its amazing how you came up with an awesome design for each one. ^_^



thank you, i spent a long time designing and drawing them:-D


----------



## Jcube

*TY*



Indigo Betta said:


> Jcube heres your easter betta



awww thank you Indigo!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Congrats everyone! I'm so lucky to have had the chance to judge!


----------



## Lodie

Indigo Betta said:


> Lodie heres your boys in the easter mood:-D


Awesome! I love them. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Destinystar

Congrats to the winners ! Those pictures for the winners are great, very nice job Indigo Betta !!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Perseusmom said:


> Congrats to the winners ! Those pictures for the winners are great, very nice job Indigo Betta !!!!


Thanks!! i enjoyed this contest i'm thinking about starting another contest soon when i come up with a idea for one:-D


----------

